# 1x o 2x , ¿ y usted cual prefiere ?



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimado miembro de este activo y H.Foro .
Presente.

Lo que viene a continuación se que muchos ya lo saben , bueno dos o tres.. espero que les ayude a los que no lo sabían y ahora ya saben 

Como en casi todas las novedades que aparecen en el mundo del mountain bike y sobre todo en el área de los componentes , siempre hay opiniones a favor y en contra y así ha sido desde los principios del mtbike y seguramente así será en el futuro:crazy:.

Quiero comentar un poco acerca de los sistemas de transmisión de las bicis de montaña, sobre todo de los llamados 1x , que no es otra cosa que usar un solo plato en la multiplicación y chorrocientos piñones en el cassette , bueno en realidad 10, 11 o 12 según sea el caso y lo abultado de la cartera del mtbiker.

En realidad muchos ciclistas se niegan :nono:a aceptar el uso de los sistemas de transmisión 1x (un plato/chainring solamente en la multiplicación / crankset y 10, 11 0 12 cogs o piñones en el cassette) porque creen o creíamos que no se tienen piernas para mover un solo plato adelante, sobre todo en las subidas, incluso hay algunos mtbikers de la vieja guardia que se niegan a aceptar un sistema de transmisión de 2x :madmax dos platos en la multi )y siguen felices y contentos rodando con sus multis de tres platos &#8230;está bien , no pasa nada .

Yo mismo así pensé durante bastante tiempo, pero hasta que me decidí a probar un 1x 11 llegue a la conclusión de que casi es lo mismo siempre y cuando uno sepa cuáles son las relaciones de cambio que uno acostumbra , basados en cuál es nuestro rango de cambios con sistemas de dos o tres platos .

Conociendo nuestro rango de cambios en un 2x o 3x podemos escoger cuidadosamente el equivalente o lo más parecido a nuestro rango con un sistema 1x.

De entrada hay ventajas con los sistemas de un plato, yo diría que para los "neurotic grams counters "hay una buena reducción de peso al no utilizar palanca de cambios izquierda, desviador, cable y forro del desviador y uno o dos platos menos en el crank.

Y también hay ventajas con el 1x para los que se hacen bolas ajustando el desviador porque ¡no hay :eekster:¡ jajaja , y aunque usted no lo crea también hay ventajas para los que se complican la vida al hacer los cambios delanteros en las subidas y/o bajadas, pues con el 1x ya se olvidan y todo se hace más sencillo:thumbsup:.

Bueno lo anterior expuesto es la parte coloquial o fácil , ahora vamos a la parte técnica:idea:.

Para comparar el avance de una bici o la suavidad o resistencia que se necesita para mover las bielas sobre todo en subida debemos tomar en cuenta la relación crank-cassette -rueda trasera, en lo que respecta al crank y cassette lo importante es: EL NUMERO DE DIENTES DE LOS PLATOS Y DE LOS COGS DEL CASSETTE.

Hay una fórmula muy sencilla para determinar el avance de las ruedas en base a la relación de los cambios, la formula nos dice cuantos metros avanza la bici por cada vuelta completa que le demos al crank con una determinada relación de cambio.

Obviamente entre más largo es el avance, la dureza del pedaleo es más fuerte y entre más corto es el avance se vuelve más suave la pedaleada.

La formula es* D=da/dp x pr *
*D* , es la distancia que corre la rueda por cada 360° que se mueve la biela .
*da* , son el número de dientes del plato de la multiplicación.
*dp*, son el número de dientes del piñón del cassette.
*pr*, es el perímetro de la rueda que se trate, para sacar un perímetro de cualquier rin ya sea 26, 27.5 o 29 nada más se toma la medida del diámetro de la rueda y se multiplica por 3.1416

Si tomamos como ejemplo una rueda 26 y queremos saber cuál sería el avance con una combinación digamos de un plato delantero de 32 dientes y un piñón de 11 dientes tenemos lo siguiente.

D = 32/11x2.07 = 6.02 mts.
Esto quiere decir que por cada vuelta completa de la multiplicación las ruedas avanzaran 6.02 metros.

Si por ejemplo se presenta una subida y cambiamos a una relación de un plato delantero de 24 dientes y un piñón de 34 dientes tenemos. 
D = 24/34x2.07 = 1.46 mts.
Esto quiere decir que por cada vuelta completa de la multiplicación las ruedas avanzaran 1.46 metros.

Con el ejemplo anterior nos podemos dar cuenta que con el plato más pequeño y los piñones más grandes avanzamos menos pero mucho más suave para las subidas y lo contrario para el plano o bajadas, elemental como diría mi querido Watson.

Entonces regresando al asunto de los sistemas 1x10, 1x11 o 1x12 versus los sistemas de dos o tres platos en la multi podemos ver que en realidad buscándole a los 1x podemos encontrar una relación de cambios similares a los de 2 o 3 platos.

Tanto Shimano como Sram nos dan ahora la posibilidad de experimentar con los sistemas 1x con equipamientos de diferente nivel para casi todos los bolsillos , Shimano con sus sistemas 1x11 en los grupos XTR , XT y SLX y Sram con el sistema Eagle de 1x12 en XX1 y XO y los 1x11 en infinidad de grupos para todos los gustos.

Jugando un poco con la fórmula se pueden establecer comparaciones que nos llevan a ver que prácticamente no hay diferencias y los rangos de mayor / menor avance que nos ofrece un sistema de 2 o 3 platos es posible igualarlo o incluso mejorarlo con un sistema 1x.

Obviamente cada caso es diferente y muy personal, tanto en el nivel físico de cada quien, como en la bici y transmisión que traemos y en el tipo de mtbike que practicamos.

Un sistema como el Eagle de Sram nos ofrece un cassette que va de los 10 piñones a los 50 , una gama muy amplia de posibilidades , ahora también hay piñones que se pueden instalar con determinados cassettes y platos para volver un sistema 2x en 1x.

Saludos.
the last biker.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Muy interesante mi estimado! la verdad es que yo aún tengo miedo a un 1 x 11, viniendo de una 3 x 9. 
Pero ya veremos si en el futuro me animo. 
saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Con los actuales sistemas de Shimano 2x11 como el XT es muy fácil en un futuro convertir el sistema a 1x 11 , casi siempre será mas fácil quitar que poner, tal y como le dijo la recién casada al flamante esposo en la noche de bodas, " Ay mi vida , me costo mas trabajo ponerme el traje de novia, que tú en quitarmelo"....


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

En mi mtb regular todavia estoy en 3x9 y no tengo la necesidad de cambiar nada por el momento. Mi fat vino 2x9 en una combinacion similar a la otra bici por lo que es lo mismo ya que no uso el plato grande, en esta estoy considerando subir a 2x10 o 1x10 si consigo una combinacion que pueda utilizar en toda condicion; quizas 28x36 pero en corridas en nieve muchas veces utilizo el 22 asi que no se que hare.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Yo también me negaba al 1x, viniendo de 3x. La realidad es que no lo extraño demasiado, salvo cuando llego a intentar ponerme al tu por tu con algún tramo XCish, que son pocas veces en la vida y en el "granny" estoy prácticamente como estaba.

La comodidad de tener menos piezas me parece conveniente, además de que ahora si puedo tener guiacadena.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Para los que quieran ahorrarse las cuentas de la fórmula:
Bike Gears calculator
Hay mas cosas que considerar, por ejemplo el mayor desgaste de plato, cassette y cadena por usar mas las "lineas cruzadas". Con respecto al uso de guía de cadena, con los desviadores con clutch y los platos narrow-wide, prácticamente son innecesarios.
Pero como dicen, lo importante no es cuantos platos traigas, sino que seas feliz rodando con lo que traes.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> Para los que quieran ahorrarse las cuentas de la fórmula:
> Bike Gears calculator
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

doccoraje said:


> Con respecto al uso de guía de cadena, con los desviadores con clutch y los platos narrow-wide, prácticamente son innecesarios.


En el grupo seguimos botando las cadenas aún y con desviadores de clutch (mucho menos, pero aún) entonces la mayoría tendemos a colocarselos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mithrandir said:


> En el grupo seguimos botando las cadenas aún y con desviadores de clutch (mucho menos, pero aún) entonces la mayoría tendemos a colocarselos.


Asi es, para manejo agresivo en tramos o rutas dificiles en bicis con gran recorrido en las suspens, y con una transmision 1x el guia cadenas es imperativo, sin el, al primer brinco alegre sale la cadena despavorida del crank.

Para mi los buenos platos narrow wide si ayudan pero muy poco,y aunque poco, ayudan mas que los desviadores con clutch.

Para xc,trail ligero y manejo fino en buenas pistas el guia cadenas no lo considero primordial.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Y para qué complicarse la vida? mejor nos quedamos con 2x y ya la hicimos no?


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

En algún lugar leí que hay gente que agarra setups de 1x y le meten los platos 2x sin desviador y después andan cambiando con un palo o la mano, solamente usando el plato chico para las subidas más chonchas o las transiciones en enduro.

Lo mejor de ambos mundos!! Porque se siguen "ahorrando" la complejidad y peso de mando, cable y desviador... Loco, aunque lo llegué a considerar cuando ví que los 1x comenzaban a gobernar la oferta, afortunadamente no fue necesario.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Ja ja, pero de qué sirve ahorrarse 300-400 gramos en la bici (no creo que un plato, el cable, desviador y shifter pesen más que eso) si tenemos una panzota bárbara o si sólo vamos a rodar rutas leves o inclusive rudas pero para nuestro nivel no creo que sea necesario. 
Para alguien que compite, que le da muy duro y con quien cada gramo cuenta, voy de acuerdo.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*


Mithrandir said:



En algún lugar leí que hay gente que agarra setups de 1x y le meten los platos 2x sin desviador y después andan cambiando con un palo o la mano, solamente usando el plato chico para las subidas más chonchas o las transiciones en enduro.

Click to expand...

*


Mithrandir said:


> _Ja ja ja , esto si está muy loco, y nada mas falta que cambien la cadena con la mano y la bici en movimiento ja ja ja , de todos modos esta muy cañon que ese sistema troglo sirva , para que un 1x funcione bien se necesitan platos tipo narrow wide , de otra manera la cadena se sale con facilidad y hasta la fecha no se de la existencia de algunos platos narrow wide que se puedan usar como 2x en el crank_


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mithrandir;
[B said:


> Lo mejor de ambos mundos!! Porque se siguen "ahorrando" la complejidad y peso de mando, cable y desviador... Loco, aunque lo llegué a considerar cuando ví que los 1x comenzaban a gobernar la oferta, afortunadamente no fue necesario.


[/B]

_Con los nuevos desviadores Side Swing ( me refiero a Shimano ) el desviador sube y baja la cadena de una forma tan suave y nítida a la vez , que uno llega a cuestionar si realmente vale la pena el 1x .

Pero por otro lado con un buen 1x ya sea 1x11 o 1x12 y con los cassettes con chorrocientos mil dientes los rangos de los 2x ya no se extrañan ._


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Ja ja, pero de qué sirve ahorrarse 300-400 gramos en la bici (no creo que un plato, el cable, desviador y shifter pesen más que eso) si tenemos una panzota bárbara o si sólo vamos a rodar rutas leves o inclusive rudas pero para nuestro nivel no creo que sea necesario.
> Para alguien que compite, que le da muy duro y con quien cada gramo cuenta, voy de acuerdo.


_El plato , desviador , cable/ forro y shifter si pueden llegar a pesar hasta medio kilo lo cual hasta cierto punto no importaría tanto ya que con la excepción del plato los demas componentes no tienen mucho efecto en el arrastre/ movimiento de las ruedas .

Lo que si pesa bastante en los 1x son los cassettes que mas se utilizan para competir en cuestión de rangos con un sistema 2x ,es decir los cassettes 11/42 y 11/46 de Shimano , esos condenados cassettes casi pesan el medio kilo.

Cassettes ligeros 1x están los XX1 y XO1 de Sram son sub 300 gramos pero cuestan over $300 usd., y si son super ligeros pero se van gastando muy rápido _.


----------

